# Wire floor spacing Q



## secuono (Aug 28, 2011)

What is the max size for the floor? All I have is 1in square wire. Wouldn't 1/2in by 1in still be too big for kits?


----------



## Mea (Aug 28, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> What is the max size for the floor? All I have is 1in square wire. Wouldn't 1/2in by 1in still be too big for kits?


Please...please,...Please do NOT use 1x1 wire for the floor.  Long ago i had some preowned cages that had that flooring.  One of the nicest does got her hind feet caught and broke her back.  I ripped those cages out and re did the floors.

  1x1/2 bottom wire... actually the kits do fine on it.  Have not had one get tangled in it...yet....


----------



## secuono (Aug 28, 2011)

I was just wondering because I don't want to put the side wire up until the floor is in. Guess I need to go to Lowes. What is a good site that sells parts, like wire door guards or w/e they are called and such? I have J clamps and two tools. They both suck, lost the receipt for the 1st and the 2nd, well, it's an upgrade at least. I was hoping they would make the Js and 'O', but no...it's just a weird mess, lol.


----------



## Mea (Aug 28, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> I was just wondering because I don't want to put the side wire up until the floor is in. Guess I need to go to Lowes. What is a good site that sells parts, like wire door guards or w/e they are called and such? I have J clamps and two tools. They both suck, lost the receipt for the 1st and the 2nd, well, it's an upgrade at least. I was hoping they would make the Js and 'O', but no...it's just a weird mess, lol.


Bass Equipment  and / or Klubertanz

  Both carry rabbit supplies and equipment.


----------



## brentr (Aug 28, 2011)

I echo the comments earlier about not using 1x1 wire for the floor of your hutch.  Use 1/2 x 1, and I like to put the side with the 1/2 wire UP so that is what their feet are on most.  Seems to be more comfortable that way...I've had the same wire with the 1" wire UP and it clearly wasn't as desirable to the rabbits.

I've never had a problem with young kits and 1/2 x 1 wire flooring.


----------



## dewey (Aug 28, 2011)

For the future, "C" rings (aka hog rings) are faster plus easier to correct than J clamps.  J clamps are a total pain, lol.  Most local feed stores carry both the C rings and the C ring tool (gotta have the tool).  

1/2 x 1" wire is the only recommended wire size for bottoms and def the way to go....as mentioned, _always_ with the 1/2" spacing up.       

Kits born on the wire can get legs through that size wire, yet not fall through it.  It's nicknamed baby-saver wire.    Older kits starting to come out of the nest is no problem with that wire.


----------



## secuono (Aug 29, 2011)

Neither TSC or farm & home center carry the hog rings...


----------



## lastfling (Aug 30, 2011)

Must be your TSC as the one I go to does carry the C rings and tool.  It's a matter of finding them.  If I remember correctly the last time I saw them they were in the area that had the syringes,  and other assorted items.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 30, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> Must be your TSC as the one I go to does carry the C rings and tool.  It's a matter of finding them.  If I remember correctly the last time I saw them they were in the area that had the syringes,  and other assorted items.


X2

 Go to your TSC and request they do a search on the rings you want.   I did it for crates I wanted and TSC was very accommodating.  Just ask.  Doesn't hurt to ask and people from TSC, well mine, are very helpful.  

Good Luck finding your rings.


----------



## secuono (Aug 30, 2011)

I just used what I had, 2 new bags of J clips...lol. When I run out and loose a clamper, then I may buy something else.


----------

